

Elegant Pharo Code - edmccard
https://medium.com/@svenvc/elegant-pharo-code-bb590f0856d0

======
jsgrahamus
I get an error on a number of the examples when executing them with Pharo 3.0
on Win 7x64. For example:

 Unknown character ->(ZnServer startDefaultOn: 8080) onRequestRespond: [
:request | ZnResponse ok: (ZnEntity with: DateAndTime now printString) ]

